# Hcg levels after miscarriage



## busybuzybee

Hi. I wonder if anyone out there can help me. I had a miscarriage on 30 June when I was only 5 weeks pregnant. My HCG levels at that time were only 208 anyway. Two weeks, after the miscarriage the HCG levels had dropped to 10. I have not had a period yet - should be due in a couple of days. However, I did a pregnancy test today with Clearblue Plus and it came up a very strong positive. Obviously the blood test showing that the HCG levels were at 10 were two and a half weeks ago. Should those levels have dropped by now? Could I really be pregnant? How sensitive is this particular test? I know some tests pick up levels from 10 mIU. I should have had less than 5 by now. How long do the HCG levels stay in your body to produce a positive result? Should I buy a test that is less sensitive so it has to pick up a greater level of HCG? I know I should go to the doctor but I am flying on holiday on Monday and then when I come back flying straight back out with work as I am crew for an airline. I dont want to get my hopes up and this is a false positive.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Lyns

I would say if you had a strong positive now on a clearblue there is indeed a good chance you are pregnant. Why not try a digital?

I would go to your doctors and request a blood test, and they would be able to request a scan to check your dates


----------



## busybuzybee

Thanks Lyns. I know I need to go to the doctors, I am just too scared about getting my hopes up! Silly eh! x


----------



## busybuzybee

And also, the other reason why I didnt want to do a digital test, although I have bought them this morning is that if it shows it is 1-2 weeks pregnant then that could just be the HCG still in my body. Confused.com!


----------



## Lyns

The threshold in the digi's is, I believe, higher than 10 so your levels shouldn't have gone up!


----------



## coccyx

I was told it could take 6 weeks to get a negative hpt, but not sure how that relates to hcg levels. Good luck!


----------



## jennyellen13

hey, i gave birth to my stillborn daughter on the 2nd of july at 25weeks and i did a test yesterday and it was negative so that was just over 3weeks since i gave birth, so by the sound of it you could be pregnant. i know its different with everybody but surley the further gone you are the more hcg you have in your body so going on that you could well be pregnant! keep me updated hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparklestar

Perhaps try one of the cheapies (poundland ect) they measure 20 whatever it is lol so your measures shouldn't have gone up. I would say that you are most probably pregnant my dear!! keep us informed and good luck xxx


----------



## MrsJD

I'd say this is a new pregnancy! Clearblue is 25miu so it wouldn't show up if you're levels were at 10.

:hugs:


----------



## busybuzybee

Thanks for all the replies. Last Saturday I did the digital test and it said I was 1-2 weeks pregnant. Today I did that test again and it says 3+ weeks pregnant. I do have period like symptoms though. What is happening do you think? Can the clearblue digital tell if the HCG levels have gone up? Have they really gone up or is it just because I am coming on a period. I have no idea. Please help. x


----------



## AlwaysPraying

Your in that lovely spot where you could be pg or you could be getting your period. Remember that period and pms symptoms come with pregnancy as well, so sounds like your going to have to wait still a little bit longer. I know you said you don't want to get your hopes up, but you can go to your doctor and ask for a test there, and for an hcg test to see where your numbers are at.


----------



## busybuzybee

Well I have still not started my period yet. I am still out of the country with work but will have a blood test when I return on Thursday. I still don't know what to think.


----------



## jennyellen13

its the placenta that produces the hcg so if your not pregnant then it wouldnt have gone up, i would do another test and if its positive again then i would deff say you were pregnant!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## busybuzybee

I know. That was what I was hoping but it is hard being out of the country with no-one to speak to. I tried even phoning Clearblue Digital but I dont think they understood what I was going on about and she was extremely unhelpful. All I asked her was ..would it be a false positive if one week it said Pregnant 1-2 weeks and the next week it said Pregnant 3+ weeks. I guess I will just have to wait for the blood test. My doctor's surgery is useless though and were so unsympathetic during the miscarriage I really wanted nothing else to do with them.


----------



## trying4#1

i dont want to get your hopes up, but i got really excited reading this thread as i the first thing that has come to my mind is that you are preg for the following reasons:
you had hcg level of 10 a few weeks ago
hcg can only go back up if there is placental tissue that is producing it 
the hcg level has gone up between your two clearblu tests which identify anything over 25mlu

so, unless you have some placental tissue from your previous pregnancy left in your womb, and i am pretty sure you would know of this as you would not stop bleeding and cramping, i believe that you must be pregnant.

do go to the drs and ask for a blood test. tell them about the cb tests. they have to do something (scan/blood test etc).

let us know how things go


----------



## trying4#1

PS - the lady on the other end of the cb helpline didnt seem to understand when i once called to ask a relatively simple question either! hehe


----------



## busybuzybee

Oh dear! Ha. x


----------



## AshleyNichole

hey i had the same somewhat, my levels were 18 then by a few days later were 3, and then 2 wks later, here i am pregnant again :) 5.2wks today :) good luck!


----------



## busybuzybee

Really? Thanks so much AshleyNichole and Trying41. 

I am very nervous about getting my hopes up but like I say, I guess I have to face up to stuff and have this blood test on Thursday when I return to the UK. I shall keep you posted xxx


----------



## AshleyNichole

ok good luck sounds promising :)


----------



## busybuzybee

Just a little update. Got back into the country today and had to literally shout at the doctors surgery for them to give me a blood test. Should find out the results tomorrow. Did another test when I got back here which was a First Response one this time and that again is giving a positive result. If they are all still false positives then nature really does play nasty tricks. x


----------



## Sparklestar

sweetie i really really don't think you have a false positive!!! I think you have a little bubs in there :happydance: xxxx


----------



## busybuzybee

I couldn't wait and phoned the doctor to chase the hospital and she has just phoned me. She says my HCG levels are 10,057!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am crying so much. I have so many emotions. I am happy. I am so scared. Will something bad happen?

OMG!!!!! My head is in a spin!!!!!!


----------



## trying4#1

Congratulations!!


----------



## Amos2009

Congratulations!!!! Sticky baby dust to ya! :dust:


----------



## Lindyloo

Reading this thread has brought tears to my eyes, CONGRATULATIONS. such a wonderful end. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

:flower:


----------



## jenny25

congrats honey i hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## busybuzybee

Thank you SO much. I am still so very scared that something will happen. Will that feeling pass? I am still crying with shock. I have to tell work again tomorrow so that they can ground me AGAIN so I don't have to fly anymore!


----------



## SonnyEm

Great news!! Many congrats and wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy!


----------



## lauram22

brilliant news...amazing xxx


----------



## Diana

How exciting!!! Congratulations!! Reading the first couple pages I too had the feeling you were pregnant, but so glad you got the confirmation! :D

I hope you don't mind my asking, but how soon after you miscarried did you start having sex again? I just miscarried July 29th and I'm done bleeding, it was never too heavy. My levels are steadily dropping and I go back today for another level check. Than my check up with the doctor is next Friday to make sure everything passed. But I want to start trying again NOW, haha.... after reading all these great success stories I want to join the ranks. So about how long after is it okay to start, though I'm sure I'll just wait until after my appt on the 14th.

Congrats again!!!


----------



## busybuzybee

Hi there. I first had sex about 10 days after I guess - something like that xxxx

I am still very nervous and worry every time I go to the toilet in case I find blood again. I don't know when the worry will ease.


----------



## wish2bmama

congrats!! That's an amazing story!! It gives me hope for my future!


----------



## katstar

wow this is a happy story. What a great thread for two women involved. X x


----------



## Diana

Thanks for the response! :D


----------



## wish2bmama

I am having a DnC done tomorrow for my missed miscarriage, I am hoping that I will be able to have a story like this. I hear that women are more fertile the 3 following months of miscarriage... I pray so very much this is true for me too!


----------



## busybuzybee

Fingers crossed for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## sharronb

hi all, firstly, congrats to you for this, so happy you got the news you wanted, i am in that position, i had a miscarriage on 1st October and my HCG levels had dropped to 7 a week later. That was 4 weeks ago, i just did a pregnancy test and there is a faint positive line. Is this likely to be the remnents of the previous pregnancy or could i be pregnant again so soon??
Please help, having such a hard time worrying about this cause i desperately want a baby, as do we all on here....thanks for listening 
sharron x:thumbup:


----------



## magicmoments

Hi Sharron,

I would suggest that you are pregnant. The tests generally test 25miu of HCG - therefore at 7 you would receive a negative response.

I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks - five and a half weeks ago. I tested again yesterday to get a positive result. 

Since miscarrying my partner is so against having children that he has asked me to terminate. I don't see this as an option and now something beautiful is becoming something dark and the road ahead seems very lonely and unsupported :(

I hope your story is better than mine.


----------



## mommyof5

magicmoments said:


> Hi Sharron,
> 
> I would suggest that you are pregnant. The tests generally test 25miu of HCG - therefore at 7 you would receive a negative response.
> 
> I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks - five and a half weeks ago. I tested again yesterday to get a positive result.
> 
> Since miscarrying my partner is so against having children that he has asked me to terminate. I don't see this as an option and now something beautiful is becoming something dark and the road ahead seems very lonely and unsupported :(
> 
> I hope your story is better than mine.

:hugs:


----------

